# Dangerous Combo!!!! Blue lungfish and aba aba knifefish



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Two of the world's killer freshwater fish. Aba aba knifefish and African lungfish









Aba aba knifefish

















Piebald cyanistic west african lungfish. A true collectors fish and I got two of them.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

show off hehehe. How big are they now Earl? Can't imagine the food cost on your tank.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> show off hehehe. How big are they now Earl? Can't imagine the food cost on your tank.


Aba aba is 27" and the african lungfish is 28-29". The aba aba actually does not eat much compare to it size. Will only grab 5 prawns and that's it. Compare that to my 21" asian aro that will eat 10-15 large prawns.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Aba aba is 27" and the african lungfish is 28-29". The aba aba actually does not eat much compare to it size. Will only grab 5 prawns and that's it. Compare that to my 21" asian aro that will eat 10-15 large prawns.


Tell me about it . My ray even eat more then that. I can only by pounds now not pieces no more. Time to switch them to pellet


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Tell me about it . My ray even eat more then that. I can only by pounds now not pieces no more. Time to switch them to pellet


That's the thing about stingray they get hungry fast. Skip a meal for a long time and they get skinny. My 27" ripsaw catfish will eat about 2 lbs of shrimps. Total food I feed all my fish is around 7-8 lbs per feeding. Darn this hobby is expensive!!!!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

King-eL said:


> That's the thing about stingray they get hungry fast. Skip a meal for a long time and they get skinny. My 27" ripsaw catfish will eat about 2 lbs of shrimps. Total food I feed all my fish is around 7-8 lbs per feeding. Darn this hobby is expensive!!!!


wow, that must be a killer feeding time, as always your collection impresses me, and more than likely everyone else who takes a look!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

that aba aba is amazing. looks massive!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> wow, that must be a killer feeding time, as always your collection impresses me, and more than likely everyone else who takes a look!


Thanks!!! Yeah a killer indeed. I got bitten many times already. I'm just lucky that I wear a thick gloves or I blood will be all over the place. Some of them just like to jump for food. Especially when I was away for a week and when I do feeding time, they just go crazy.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> that aba aba is amazing. looks massive!!!!!!!!!!!


Yep this guy still need to grow more. They get to 5 feet in the wild.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Added more photos of aba aba and blue lungfish.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

that cuban gar i sold you at 14 inches before is HUGE! holy crap. is that guy over 3 feet already!???


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> that cuban gar i sold you at 14 inches before is HUGE! holy crap. is that guy over 3 feet already!???


Not 3 feet yet, just almost 30".


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

NIce shot's all the fish look great, 

One Oscar looks SUPER brightly colored, I know the scars aren’t the point but gotta say one has some bright red going on lol,


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-DC- said:


> NIce shot's all the fish look great,
> 
> One Oscar looks SUPER brightly colored, I know the scars aren't the point but gotta say one has some bright red going on lol,


The oscars in my tank are personally selective. They ain't just the regular oscars. Got a super red albino oscar. A longfin albino tiger oscar, a super red oscar and two recued red tiger oscar and a red oscar. The 3 oscars were specially selected by Gil aka gmachine.


----------

